# Duke Rufus?



## deadhand31 (May 3, 2002)

I know a guy who claims to train under a Ninja Master named Duke Rufus. Anybody hear of this guy?


----------



## bscastro (May 3, 2002)

Duke Rufus is an excellent kickboxer. He has a gym. His brother is also a kickboxer. He has a video out of Muay Thai, but I didn't realize he was an alleged ninja master as well.

Bryan


----------



## deadhand31 (May 3, 2002)

Thanks for the Info. Would you happen to know where he's based, or maybe his website?


----------



## bscastro (May 3, 2002)

I noticed the small change in spelling. Hope it's the same guy: Duke Roufus Gym 

Bryan


----------

